# Still researching optigen DNA tests!!



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi. Me again!! If the parents of the poodle have had this test and they are KC registered (which they are) would they automatically appear on the KC list of dogs with the test results? I've looked at this list and can't find them on it however I have found details of them being GPRA - BVA tested.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

The Kennel Club and British Veterinary Association have a scheme running together for the manual eye testing which is know as the BVA annual test. The result of this test are automatically stamped onto the original KC papers and the results forwarded to the KC to go on their database.

I don't believe that there is any such scheme running with KC for the DNA testing.

Julia


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

Thankyou Julia. So they may have had the DNA test done (word of mouth) on the parents but it wouldn't necessarily appear on the KC register unless you submit the results (as some people must have done as there is a long list of clear poodles). I'm so sorry to go on about this and can't wait to be an actual owner and asking questions about teething, toilet training etc!!!! Are there many owners who have got puppies with just the BVA PRA tests done on this forum and if so are you happy with your decision? What are the chances of developing this disease and does anyone actually know of a cockapoo who has this disease. I'll be going away in a few days so promise not to bang on and on about this!!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

montyp said:


> Hi. Me again!! If the parents of the poodle have had this test and they are KC registered (which they are) would they automatically appear on the KC list of dogs with the test results? I've looked at this list and can't find them on it however I have found details of them being GPRA - BVA tested.


 GPRA is a DNA test. It depends where the DNA tests were done as I do believe there are different companies now doing them.So depends whether they have an agreement with the KC for passing info on.

If the poodle has been DNA tested by Optigen ( the most common one used) then the results are held on the KC database and have been since May 2007.
So if the tests were done prior to 2007 then they may not be showing.

I would presume this is automatic but sure breeders on here who have DNA tested their KC reg breeding cocker Spaniels or poodles will be able to confirm this for you.

BVA eye tests will also go onto the database for KC registered dogs.


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

Thankyou. You have given me a glimmer of hope!! Typically - I now can't find the detils of the parents on the KC register but I am quite sure it said GPRA clear. I will have to keep looking however I really should be working!!! I'm like a dog with a bone!!!!!!!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

From what I hear KC can be quite bad for updating the results and things get lost in post!!.

If you know that the Poodle Grandparents were clear then the parent would be hereditary clear too.

When looking for results you must have the name and spell it correctly. it is very sensitive.

When I did one of my dogs even though I entered the same details it kept coming up with no search results!! then it did. Must have gremlins in their system


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi MontyP ... Thanks for your kind comments about My Dog Life on another thread .. the team will be pleased ..  

Shirley has helped you out I can see ...  

All I would like to add .. is well done for doing your research .. health testing is very important ... 

How are you getting on? ... the breeder should health test prior to breeding ideally ..

We will help you on here if we can


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was looking to rehome a pup form an owner on here recently because she had
become allergic to her dog. The only reason I didn't was because she did not
have any history of either the pup or parents health testing ( especially PRA).
Mandy (embee) gave me a link to the KC which gives a list of all the dogs
( poodles and spaniels) THAT ARE REGISTERED and their PRA status. Whilst
looking around the site there was also a facility to type in any dogs name
and it would bring up all the tests that dogs had had. If I knew how to send you
the link I would...
I understand how torn you are....I had the same problem.. It's a risk as the dog can start going blind from 3 years old so it's quite a long commitment if it
develops PRA. Betty's sire's DNA was done by a company called Genomia in the Chzech republic - I had concerns of their validity as no onle else on here knew of them.I was assured by the breeder that the KC recognises them and she uses them because they do other DNA testing ( he was also tested for WVD - whatever that is) they are slightly cheaper and results are quicker. Their website
also seemd quite legtimate. So if a dogs do not appear on the list it may just mean they were not tested by Optigen. I know this proably just adds to your indecision(sorry)but wish you luck with whatever you decide xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I was looking to rehome a pup form an owner on here recently because she had
> become allergic to her dog. The only reason I didn't was because she did not
> have any history of either the pup or parents health testing ( especially PRA).
> Mandy (embee) gave me a link to the KC which gives a list of all the dogs
> ...





VWD is Von Willebrand Disease it is a blood disorder that is normally found in Standard Poodles.

I think MontyP is already using the KC health test finder.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> VWD is Von Willebrand Disease it is a blood disorder that is normally found in Standard Poodles.
> 
> I think MontyP is already using the KC health test finder.


Thanks Shirley,I wonder why she had that done then as Betty's dad is a toy!

Anyway I have copies of both the certificates so am reasonably reassured


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know that Biscuit's mum was PRA clear as she came from a breeder that carried out Optigen PRA testing. I saw the annual BVA test of the father which was completely sound. Would this mean that Biscuit is clear of PRA or could his mum be a carrier of the gene, even though she won't develop it?


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> GPRA is a DNA test. It depends where the DNA tests were done as I do believe there are different companies now doing them.So depends whether they have an agreement with the KC for passing info on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I know how difficult all this can all be .... it can get very confusing .. 

A breeder should do all this prior to breeding ... .. rather than the new owner ... I do feel for you as I know you want this puppy


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

You're quite right JoJo!! But I will be sensible and listen to my head!! Hard as that is! If there's no proof of DNA testing then we won't go ahead... must keep listening to my head and not my heart!


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I know that Biscuit's mum was PRA clear as she came from a breeder that carried out Optigen PRA testing. I saw the annual BVA test of the father which was completely sound. Would this mean that Biscuit is clear of PRA or could his mum be a carrier of the gene, even though she won't develop it?


Sorry .. just seen this. I'm no expert but Biscuits mum would be clear if both parents were dna tested, however she may be a carrier if only one parent was tested. I'm sorry if I've caused you any doubts because of my inquiries. I'm sure he is just fine. Enjoy him and I can't wait to be able to join in with chatting as an owner not a paronoid maniac!!!! 
No news on my DNA test... not even sure if the breeder has actually done it as I can't get hold of her. I have just spoken to a lovely breeder in Essex with pups ready in the new year, all tests done and a licenced breeder. Waiting for call back from council to check she is good. Really friendly and gave lots of good info. If no DNA test results back/done by the time we come back from holiday ... we'll arrange a visit.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit's mum came from Jandaz, where both parents would have been tested so I am sure he will be OK! I would never go down this route again. I am quite surprised with myself as I am usually very thorough. I think my head went out the window this time! I think it was a case of 'now or never' in getting a dog as I had been pondering for far too long! It was also a case of the breeder being local and the puppies being F1B which is better for our household with allergies.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

As you know Jane I really like the F1B mix as I am currently researching this mix further myself as Biscuit is so gorgeous .. 

If you are not sure about the parents history or health testing ..go back to your breeder and I hope they will put your mind at rest xxx


----------



## montyp (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I have just spoken to the breeder who is having trouble getting the swabs for the DNA test. So they wont be back in time. I have pulled out of this so my little boy wont be coming home with us... very sad but I am also feeling relieved as there have been lots of other complications ... wrong timing as going away for xmas, daughter having an allergic reaction to puppies (which hasn't happened since with long sleeves on!!). Maybe this sale was never meant to be. The search is still on!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It sounds like it wasn't meant to be ... search continued


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I may do that but know that both the parents of Biscuit's mum were properly tested, so know that he must be OK as far as eyes are concerned. However, I don't understand why these were not included. Everything else you would expect from a breeder was covered, including a re-homing contract. It even says in the contract that the puppy must not be neutered or spayed before 12 months, without prior consultation with the breeder, otherwise it will be legally removed! Seems a bit strong in my opinion and feels like the breeder still has some form of ownership over the dog.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Have just sent an email to the breeder asking for more info. I don't know why I didn't insist further before but just didn't want to offend and was worried she may sell him to someone else I suppose! However, I have also been talking to Janice, who has been more than helpful and will help me more if I get Mum's D.O.B. I will also get into contact with the Dad's owner as he is stated as being a pedigree but not KC registered so will ask for more info there.

At least I can trace Biscuit's mum's parents back to a careful breeder but if I were in Montyp's position, then I would do the same. I am sure she will find the perfect puppy soon!


----------

